# Any idea on what this is



## JimK (Aug 2, 2018)

Hello Muscle Bike people.
A friend of mine found this yesterday and we are wondering if anyone might know what this bike might have been? It is sticker badged Belknap Blue Grass and says Rollfast on the chain guard which may or may not be original to the bike. If some one can provide a model name and maybe a picture of a more complete one we would be very grateful

Thanks 

JimK


----------



## Jeff54 (Aug 2, 2018)

No, it's almost correct but, the steering wheel missing stickers on it, seat an sissy bar,  prob other things too. However, Huffy must have acquired rollfast in 60's b/c they're mainly huffy branded. Your frame and fenders are right too. I bet that brand was a Monkey wards (Montgomery wards)  contract. I member them, Huffy copied us kids, but seemed cool at first,  b/c we were retrofitting 'coveco' (sp?)  steering wheels, huffy made it easy, but, comparably back then, it was crap.  they'd rust and break fast. I.E. if you value your teeth skull or face, don't pull wheelies like the ad shows [grin]






Here's Huffy's 1968 ad, The 'Huffy wheel' :


----------



## JimK (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you very much for the reply and information


----------



## videoranger (Aug 2, 2018)

Some interesting info on Belknap Bluegrass

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belknap_Hardware_and_Manufacturing_Company

cool find


----------



## professor72 (Aug 2, 2018)

It's a huffy Wheel with a 24 or 26" rollfast chainguard on it. Huffy made the bikes for Belknaps. Bike probably looked like the blue bike above in Jeff54's post. Cool find.


----------



## rfeagleye (Aug 2, 2018)

Yes, everyone is on point, that is a Huffy made Wheel bike, badged as a Belknap Bluegrass bike. There are lots of mismatched parts, the tires, seat, and guard aren't original, but the rest appears to be original. Nice find!


----------

